# the most hardy fish?



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

From PERSONAL experiance what would you say is the mos hardy fish.
from my personal experiance i would say the golden barb. it was the fish fish i ever got for my tropical tank and it survived everything. diseases, high nitrite you name it it got through it. and 5 years later from when i first got them i have still got the same 2 gowing strong. But what would you say?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MY oscar was the hardiest fish I ever had. He lived 12 years - he even lived through a bad PH dive - i was outa town for a week and when I returned my pleco had died due to the PH being so low! and plecos are supposed to take just about anything. The person that was feeding my fish didnt have a clue about anything.. I never did figure out what happened to that tank while I was gone!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A Betta. Not the lifespan of an Oscar or Goldie but tolerates a lot of bad conditions, including lack of oxygen.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, Bettas are some pretty hardy fish!


----------



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

i had 2 once n they both died 4 no apparent reason. dunno y :???:


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

livebearers are the most hardyiest fish i know..i cycled my tank with guppies and they lived to be sold to my lfs


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

In my personal experience, Zebra Danios have been extremely hardy and I've read that they can survive in water temperatures of up to 110degrees for short periods of time. Not only that but, they can handle cycling a tank quite easily. Bettas too, my crowntail put up with a lot :0


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think platies I took some off from someone's hands that were in horrible living 
conditions still have them


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Only reason I wouldn't pick bettas or guppies is the fact that they often get tail rot. I would go with White Clouds, Zebra Danios, or maybe feeder guppies if they are treated half decent at the lfs.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

snakeheads.... lack of oxygen, bad ph, still alive when it jump out of the tank, my cousin even put it into a basin with soap, eats mostly everything you give, you name it...... thats what i call hardy


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Bristlenose plecos, neon tetras and black tetras.


----------



## fishfreek4life (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to say, in all my years, darn Zebra Danios overall are the hardest fish to kill. I have a set still, because they wont die, and I would feel bad feeding them to anyone.

I did have a half dozen Serpaes that I couldnt kill, even when I put them in various tanks.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

SAE are harder than heck to kill.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I would say leopard and zebra danios, I added too much aquarium salt once, the water was like salty if you tasted it . They lived through that, as well as being docked for half an hour, ich, tail and fin rot, no feeding for a week, and of course, jumping out of the tank.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Bristlenose pleco's in my limited experience. Betta's didn't cycle well (had no choice but to try it when I moved once), actually since they died you could say they cycled very badly! Zebra Danio's are pretty tough but I lost a bunch to velvet last year. I'm a bit concerned about the folk who are worried about not being able to kill their fish though.....:shock:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Gouramis are in the same boat as the bettas with oxygen depleted water, but i think theyre slightly hardier. especially the three spot gouramis.

But I'm going to have to go with my tire track eel. (I know, I know, I say he's best at everything) he was my first fish, and has gone through hell. I got it at the petstore, (hadnt probably eaten anything since he was caught from the wild) listened to the pet store employees (bad idea, but I didnt know better at the time) and kept it in a 10 gallon (un cycled) with aboslutely no food other than one ghost shrimp and some snails for months. I hadnt done any water changes the whole time either (I was a complete fish noob, and never even researched the fish) Spiny eels can go very long times without food. he became very very pale, you couldnt even see his markings. I dont know how he lived through it all. I feel awful for how poor a fish keeper I use to be. but I didnt know any better, I was just a kid.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

goldfish, for me impossible to kill. When i first got them i kept them with no water changes, but i was like shev, a noob


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say may tetras. I have black neon, hatchet, blind cave, and lemons, and they have all done relatively well. The only exception would be neon tetras, I have absolutely no luck with them.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yea I kept four goldfish once- they had a parasite called argumentus or sumthing.... they live through it even though its supposed to be a killer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

u mean argulus? fish lice?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You can't really say that a **** is the most hardy fish, it depends on the situation the fish is in, the way it's been bred and the resistance it's built up. You may have a shoal of tigar barbs and neon tetras and notice that the barbs are as hard as nails and the neons are dropping off like flies, but transfer then into another setup and the tables could turn. Hardiness relys on a variety of factors; including water conditions, temperature, and how easily it may become stressed from environemental purposes, e.g. a galss catfish maybe the most hardy of schooling fish, but have him on a tank on his own with optimum water parameters and he'll die of lonelyness.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In a variety of situations, I would say the most hardy of all species has to be the alligator gar, as they have never had any diseases, or shown signs of illness since I've had them in a variety of tank setups with different water specifications. The pleco is also in the top ten.


----------

